# Child support change after one turns 18



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

If a person is paying child support on two children and one turns 18, does one have to appear back in court to get the amount adjusted, or can it just be handled by a lawyer.


----------



## Powerbane (Nov 8, 2010)

Depends on the laws where you live. It might be a good thing to get a lawyer anyway.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

I don't think a hearing has to be done if both parties consent to emancipation. A lawyer or mediator could probably handle it.

Emancipation does depend on the state though. In NJ, you are responsible for college costs, albeit a small amount (don't quote me but it may be 2% of income per year), I think maybe up til age 23, maybe 26, can't recall. I'd want to pay anyway (whatever I'll be able to afford - trying to save) but it's not just a matter of being 18 just pointing out.

That's another complicated thing. . .if you save, I think you get out of child support b/c my attorney informed me saved funds are released first, then wages garnished.

So, would you be able to draw upon saved monies to contribute towards that's 2%? I don't know. For instance, if you made 100K/year, you'd owe your kid $2000 towards tuition. . .could you just draw that out of savings? I think so.

As always, an hour consult is usually worth the money. These things can be hard to "google."


----------



## LonelyNLost (Dec 11, 2010)

My settlement agreement has the amount in there for two, and then a different amount for when the oldest turns 18. I guess maybe every state does it differently.


----------

